# Problems Copying To Dvd Recorder



## mikeallan (Jan 17, 2006)

My setup using scart leads

1. TV
2. Tivo
3. Sky satt.
4. Dvd recorder

when i attemp to copy to dvd the picture is in black and white
or overbaringly GREEN ?
I have checked all connections and everything else works fine
any ideas


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

suggested setup:-

SKY -> Tivo -> DVDR -> TV

Set everything up to use RGB.
To record Tivo to DVDR, just play the programme on Tivo and record from the SCART input on the DVDR. 

One reason you could be getting black+white is you are using the composite signal (not RGB) and are recording an NTSC source to PAL (or vice versa??) or your TV cannot handle NTSC and so loses the colour information. Are you sure the DVDR is recording black+white and it isn't a problem with your TV? (play the DVD in another player & TV like round a friend's house).


----------



## mikeallan (Jan 17, 2006)

Its OK ive sussed ot out
the setup for input on dvdr was
set to s-video ?
I chandged setup on dvd to "video"
works fine now  

thanks anyway

Mike


----------

